# 7KV underground splice



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

It's good work, tape or kit? Sounds like it was a concentric neutral to Jacketed concentric neutral... The heat shrink was to keep water from entering the JCN cable. Water is a cable killer.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JW Splicer said:


> It's good work, tape or kit? Sounds like it was a concentric neutral to Jacketed concentric neutral... The heat shrink was to keep water from entering the JCN cable. Water is a cable killer.


Was it in a vault or direct burial? 
I always admire a skilled high voltage cable splicer. Not much room for error.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

It was direct burial, & they used a splice kit. I still don't understand only heat shrunk 1/2 of the splice kit. It seemed like water can enter where they twisted up the neutral braid. Then the neutral braid ran on top of the splice kit. Why not just heat shrink the entire splice kit??


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

One had a jacket and the other didn't, the one without the jacket is rated that way, the other needs the jacket rebuilt.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

ok, but the braided copper neutral under the heat shrink,.... leaves a gap for water entry.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

They should have sealed that with mastic and possible solder block...


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

The local power authority had do do an underground splice the other day as a result of a construction crew using a directional drill and drilling through the cable. I would have loved to see the method they used to make the splice.

http://www.bchydro.com/news/conserv...mplex-repairs-to-restore-downtown-outage.html


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

BC hydro has one of the top programs, there are some good videos online...


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MV cable splicing has at least 2 things to worry about: water infiltration and dielectric stress. Both will ruin a splice and cable itself.


----------

